# Canon EOS 80D, PowerShot G7 X II, SX720 HS & EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS USM Coming Shortly



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 14, 2016)

```
In preparation for CP+ in Japan this month, Canon is set to announce new consumer products. We reported that the <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/eos-80d-to-be-announced-in-february-cr2/">EOS 80D was coming in February</a>, and along with it will come what may be a new kit lens, an EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS USM (<a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/patent-ef-s-18-100mm-f3-5-5-6-is/">the recent patent</a> may have been for this lens) along with two new PowerShot cameras, the G7 X II and SX720 HS.</p>
<p>There will also be something called a Power Zoom Adaptor being announced, but there is no information on this.</p>
<p>Canon EOS 80D Specifications</p>
<ul>
<li>More AF Points</li>
<li>Upgraded AF system</li>
</ul>
<p>This is all we’ve been told about the upcoming DSLR.</p>
<p>A Canon Rumors forum contributor <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=29079.msg577778#msg577778" target="_blank">thetechhimself</a> noted that Canon themselves updated their knowledge center around the time of the EOS-1D X Mark II announcement and listed the EOS 80D, which likely means an announcement is imminent. You can view it at Canon USA <a href="https://support.usa.canon.com/kb/index?page=content&id=ART162832" target="_blank">here</a>.</p>
<p>Canon PowerShot G7X II</p>
<ul>
<li>1″ 20MP CMOS sensor</li>
<li>DIGIC7</li>
<li>Lens: 24-100mm f/1.8-2.8 with Image Stabilizer (IS), 9 aperture blades</li>
<li>Control ring</li>
<li>Continuous shooting up to 8 fps</li>
<li>3″ 1.04 million dots tilting LCD touch screen (tilt 180° up, 45° down)</li>
<li>Full HD video</li>
<li>Time-lapse movie</li>
<li>Wi-FI, NFC built-in</li>
<li>Picture styles</li>
<li>In camera RAW development</li>
</ul>
<p>PowerShot SX720 HS</p>
<ul>
<li>20.3 MP CMOS sensor</li>
<li>DIGIC6</li>
<li>40x optical zoom</li>
<li>Image Stabilizer (IS)</li>
<li>Wi-Fi, NFC built-in</li>
<li>Full HD video</li>
<li>3″ 922,000 dots LCD screen</li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## ritholtz (Feb 14, 2016)

Basically Canon is addressing AF issue in 80D. Hopefully we will see new sensor tech. Just need to bite some time. Eventually, I can get a refurb 80d from Canon store for cheap.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 14, 2016)

Here's some more proof it is coming soon. 

https://support.usa.canon.com/kb/index?page=content&id=ART162832


----------



## roxics (Feb 14, 2016)

Please give us some decent full frame 4K on this 80D and a headphone jack.


----------



## 9VIII (Feb 14, 2016)

Aww, SX720HS, not SX70HS.
Seeing the SX label got me excited unnecessarily.

After the lackluster performance of the SX60HS I keep hoping Canon will give us a Point and Shoot Superzoom that's an all around improvement on the famed SX50 HS (which was demonstrated to be a competitive option for telephoto by members here).


----------



## TeT (Feb 14, 2016)

Why the EF-S 18 135 IS USM, while not the perfect, I though the EFS 18 135 STM was still a very good & very popular lens ...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 14, 2016)

9VIII said:


> Aww, SX720HS, not SX70HS.
> Seeing the SX label got me excited unnecessarily.
> 
> After the lackluster performance of the SX60HS I keep hoping Canon will give us a Point and Shoot Superzoom that's an all around improvement on the famed SX50 HS (which was demonstrated to be a competitive option for telephoto by members here).



You might take a look at the G3X. One inch Sensor and 25X Zoom. I'd much prefer one to my old SX50HS that is really only usable to 25X anyway. 

I don't think that a SX70 is coming, the one inch sensors are going to take over.


----------



## K (Feb 14, 2016)

I'd be perfectly happy with the same 20MP on the 80D, but with a sensor that is cleaner at higher ISO and a little more DR. 

More AF points probably means that Canon finally is going to offer up something better than the 9, 11, 19 pt systems but that doesn't quite reach the "pro" level 61 or 65 pt systems. Here's hoping to something in the higher 20 or 30 pts.


Dual SD would be great, but knowing Canon - this may never happen.


----------



## HaroldC3 (Feb 14, 2016)

Pretty unexciting. The 80D is what, a D7200 competitor? What about the D500? 7D II? Not quite.

G7X II? Sony released their RX100 II pretty long ago and it matches up against these rumored specs.

SX720? Another tiny sensor zoom camera, with nothing exciting about it at all.

18-135mm? Really? Come on Canon, come up with a more interesting focal range/aperture combo.

As a Canon M owner, these kind of announcements leave me little hope for the next M to be any kind of leap forward that M owners are begging for.


----------



## douglaurent (Feb 14, 2016)

Hooray! More Full HD cameras coming from Canon, like it's 2008! Probably in one year each phone will have outperformed Canon's video quality in products that cost less than 6000 bucks.


----------



## 9VIII (Feb 14, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> 9VIII said:
> 
> 
> > Aww, SX720HS, not SX70HS.
> ...



Trouble there is the G3X cost almost as much as a full frame body now. Canon should really just stick an EOS-M mount on one of those things and drop the price a few hundred dollars.


----------



## VanWeddings (Feb 14, 2016)

roxics said:


> Please give us some decent full frame 4K on this 80D and a headphone jack.



the only thing that might happen is the headphone jack. actually, no... not even that.


----------



## allanP (Feb 14, 2016)

Why everyone here talk about the 18-135 IS USM? The patent relates to *18-100 IS*.


----------



## RickWagoner (Feb 14, 2016)

the 80D will have nfc along with wifi.


https://support.usa.canon.com/kb/index?page=content&id=ART164575&actp=search&viewlocale=en_US&searchid=1455442003064


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 14, 2016)

allkar said:


> Why everyone here talk about the 18-135 IS USM? The patent relates to *18-100 IS*.



Not nearly all lens patents end up as actual products. Presumably the 18-100 design is a proof of concept of something novel and patentable, and the rumored 18-135 is then an actual real-world implementation of the same optical design.


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 14, 2016)

K said:


> More AF points probably means that Canon finally is going to offer up something better than the 9, 11, 19 pt systems but that doesn't quite reach the "pro" level 61 or 65 pt systems. Here's hoping to something in the higher 20 or 30 pts.



Perhaps a new version of the 44 point designs used in the 1D(s) series pre-X?

It's interesting that Canon has finally chosen to up their game re: number of AF points in the xxD series. All the models from 20D up to the 60D had the fundamentally similar 9-point system with incremental improvements (the 10D had 7). Then 70D inherited 7D's 19 points and now 80D is getting even more?


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 14, 2016)

still no 4K on that G7X mark II, Sony Rx100mk III is looking like a better deal. Also for 80D, hoping dumbarse Canon gives 4K video and maybe dual SD cards slots with atleast one being uhs-ii capable.


----------



## nhz (Feb 14, 2016)

thetechhimself said:


> By the way, I view the 80D not as a competitor for the D7200 or D500, but rather an upgrade of the 70D, and also a platform for APS-C tech historically. Canon still largely goes to the beat of their own drum, you have Nikon going "oh crap, 7D, now what?" But Canon does that to Nikon and visa versa.



You are probably right about that but I agree with HaroldC3 here, pretty unexciting if this is the real spec. 

There isn't that much room in between the 760D, 70D and 7D2 currently except maybe for potential 4K video (how many really use this after the novelty trick wears off?). Canon seems preoccupied with 'segmenting' and milking the market, making sure that there are all kinds of practically irrelevant differences between models and only very gradual changes that are just enough to keep the faithful upgrading every time.

Now if they have a new sensor with much improved noise/DR (like is rumored for 1DXII, but I'm not convinced about its practical performance yet), improved AF system and a bit lower weight that could be attractive - but I bet at least the sensor is existing tech, with at best a few small tweaks. After all, better sensor than 7D2 would be a problem with the current pricing (especially in EU where 7D2 is still VERY expensive).

I don't think Canon has anything to compete with D500 and won't have for at east 2 years judging from these 80D specs. BTW, I find it curious that that Canon support page lists 80D and not SL2, which was supposed to be a more likely introduction for CP+.


----------



## nhz (Feb 14, 2016)

Sharlin said:


> allkar said:
> 
> 
> > Why everyone here talk about the 18-135 IS USM? The patent relates to *18-100 IS*.
> ...



Instead of a better kit lens you can always make a CHEAPER kit lens ;-)

Some USM lenses are really crap, USM doesn't guarantee much. And for those who assume the 80D is about (4K) video, isn't STM supposed to be superior technology for video AF?


----------



## P95 (Feb 14, 2016)

thetechhimself said:


> If they can do 8FPS @ 20MP with a lower clocked DIGIC7, they can do the rumored 8FPS @ 24MP (or more) on a higher clocked DIGIC7 that would be present in the Pro-M, upcoming later this year... Check next to that rumor... I'd say that rumor of 8FPS+ is valid, wonderful, I knew they'd get there, eventually.
> 
> Happy for the G7X users, that 1FPS per second RAW was a real crap shoot for the G series power shots...
> 
> Also strong probability of UHS-II, although not mentioned in the specs as 8FPS @ 20MP is greater than 95mb/sec of UHS-I



It says 8FPS but it doesn't state whether it is in jpg or RAW. So it could possibly still be 1FPS in RAW. Because you know they're talking about the jpgs being 8FPS.


----------



## docsmith (Feb 14, 2016)

As I am wanting a pocketable camera, I am excited about the G7X II. Either it has new impressive specs/features and I'll look closely at it or hopefully it will drive down the price of the G7X, which from all I can tell is a good camera with an issue with the corners at 24 mm.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 14, 2016)

P95 said:


> thetechhimself said:
> 
> 
> > If they can do 8FPS @ 20MP with a lower clocked DIGIC7, they can do the rumored 8FPS @ 24MP (or more) on a higher clocked DIGIC7 that would be present in the Pro-M, upcoming later this year... Check next to that rumor... I'd say that rumor of 8FPS+ is valid, wonderful, I knew they'd get there, eventually.
> ...



the original rumor was stated it was for both.

as far as the RX100 III comment.. huh? wtf .. the III has a smaller ranged lens (24-70), no touchscreen, etc,etc,etc. the only thing it has going for it is a tiny evf that you have to wedge your face into a tiny camera to see through.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 14, 2016)

docsmith said:


> As I am wanting a pocketable camera, I am excited about the G7X II. Either it has new impressive specs/features and I'll look closely at it or hopefully it will drive down the price of the G7X, which from all I can tell is a good camera with an issue with the corners at 24 mm.



it will be interesting to see if they did improve the lens. if they did .. then with 8fps in raw, i just may get one 8fps is nice for AEB and also superrezzing.


----------



## colinu (Feb 14, 2016)

The Digital Lens Optimizer feature is associated with Digital Photo Professional - according to the Canon KB page. To my mind this means it is similar to the Lens Correction profiles found in Adobe Camera Raw. Could Canon be planning to make DPP more Lightroom like?

I am currently shooting with a 60D. I have been very happy with it, save for the peeling rubber grip (not bad enough to replace the grip yet). The pixel count would have to be at least 24MB for me to jump. I know there will be some sticker shock with the 80D with the low Canadian dollar.

The new 18-135 lens might be popular with some shooters, but I love my 15-85. Maybe a 15-105 would make a nice choice.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 14, 2016)

colinu said:


> The Digital Lens Optimizer feature is associated with Digital Photo Professional - according to the Canon KB page. To my mind this means it is similar to the Lens Correction profiles found in Adobe Camera Raw. Could Canon be planning to make DPP more Lightroom like?


umm no. and DLO has been in DPP for years now.


----------



## hubie (Feb 14, 2016)

douglaurent said:


> Hooray! More Full HD cameras coming from Canon, like it's 2008! Probably in one year each phone will have outperformed Canon's video quality in products that cost less than 6000 bucks.



I see you know alot about sensor technology. Not. Don't ever let your sarcasm ruin the point of your issue because, I guess you know that, what you say is just plain wrong .


----------



## nhz (Feb 14, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> it will be interesting to see if they did improve the lens. if they did ..



seriously, why would they improve the lens if the buyers don't care about blurry corners? For people who do care about good IQ at WA, there is that 'crappy' Sony RX100-3/4 ;-)


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 14, 2016)

nhz said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > it will be interesting to see if they did improve the lens. if they did ..
> ...



that's right, and while their at it, no point in updating any L series lenses either because people will still buy the old ones too.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 14, 2016)

thetechhimself said:


> The more I think about it, the more logical it is it'll sport 4K... DIGIC7 + probably new or reworked APS-C sensor, the 70D was a video oriented Rebel with sudo sports; but we'll see. They're not gonna go back to Hybrid CMOS AF III, if they do, it's foolish to downgrade a feature to create a what's the point 80D.



with a 3 year timeline, I honestly can't see how it won't have some kind of 4K, however I'm not sure how canon could do a 4K h.264 codec on the 80D when they couldn't on the 1DXII.

that honestly would look pretty weird.


----------



## whothafunk (Feb 14, 2016)

The safe bet for the 80D would be 1080p at 60FPS, just like the 7D2. Digic6 or 6+, since 7 didn't debut for 1DX2, it also won't for a lower end model. I would also not expect a FPS bump, maybe 0.5, since they are still way ahead of the competition regarding that - D7100 and D7200 being both 6FPS.

My bet for the 80D is:
- 24MP
- Digic6+
- 1080p60 (like the 7D2)
- 7.5 FPS
- antiflicker (like the 7D2)
- DPAF II (like the 7D2)


----------



## RickWagoner (Feb 14, 2016)

This is the 80D


24.2MP 
49 point focus*
wifi and nfc*
8fps with larger buffer with high speed uhs support.*
Upgraded viewfinder from the 70D guaranteed*, this may mean a larger viewfinder, more information in it, red dot light up points, or a user replaceable focus screen or all four.* 
Flicker free and f8 autofocus*
Not sure is it will have dpaf as we know it today, have heard of something hexa focus but i don't know what that is
more custom features like the 7d2 has, something like the ability to change profiles maybe. 
greater weather sealing more or less close to the 7D1*.

* are true features i know as fact. 

It will be marketed as a much higher end offering than the T6s and closer to the 7d2 without the crazy weather sealing or complete mag body. The 7d3 is in the field being tested by users, Canon will be upgrading this later this year or early next in response to the D500. what ever sensor the 80D has the 7d3 will get and people have said it is 24.2mp sensor. It will be a 7d2 with a 1dX2 focusing system, wifi and nfc and gps. Nobody is talking about Video in either camera, this is a huge secret esp in the 7d3 testers. I don't see why Canon will do 4k in the 80D now instead save it for the higher 7d3.


----------



## Hector1970 (Feb 14, 2016)

I had hoped the G7X II would tempt me but it's not much better than the G7X I.
Even if it was close to be equal to a Sony RX100 IV I'd be tempted.
Maybe I'll wait for what they do with the M series.
I just want a good camera that's pocketable as a carry around camera.
Certainly the size of the G7X is good.


----------



## nostrovia (Feb 14, 2016)

RickWagoner said:


> This is the 80D
> 
> 
> 24.2MP
> ...



Sourced or guessed? In either case, that doesn't compel me to upgrade my 70D.


----------



## RickWagoner (Feb 14, 2016)

nostrovia said:


> RickWagoner said:
> 
> 
> > This is the 80D
> ...




i updated my post...if i say sourced then i would have to give up my source so....


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 15, 2016)

RickWagoner said:


> This is the 80D
> 
> 
> 24.2MP
> ...



honestly there will be so much whine from people that will never shoot more than 10 minutes of video on the camera if it isn't 4k.

maybe they will adopt h.265

other than that, if they are cycling the 7D2 quickly you'd have to think it's a brand new sensor. i guess we'll know if we see DPAF and 24MP, then we'll have to wait to see a picture of the sensor to see if it's new format or old format.

thanks for the info.

still a pretty good upgrade by the sounds of it - will be interesting to see the details.


----------



## hhkd (Feb 15, 2016)

RickWagoner said:


> nostrovia said:
> 
> 
> > RickWagoner said:
> ...



I hope what you say is true as long as they don't remove AFMA like they did from the 60D. If I recall correctly, the 50D had it and then it returned in the 70D. I'd be upgrading from a 60D so it would be a significant improvement.


----------



## kaptainkatsu (Feb 15, 2016)

RickWagoner said:


> The 7d3 is in the field being tested by users, Canon will be upgrading this later this year or early next in response to the D500. what ever sensor the 80D has the 7d3 will get and people have said it is 24.2mp sensor. It will be a 7d2 with a 1dX2 focusing system, wifi and nfc and gps. Nobody is talking about Video in either camera, this is a huge secret esp in the 7d3 testers. I don't see why Canon will do 4k in the 80D now instead save it for the higher 7d3.



Dang, I just bought two 7D2s last year.


----------



## worg (Feb 15, 2016)

*Just give me an 80D with 60fps movies at full HD*

That's all I care about! Nikon has already done it a while ago.


----------



## Hector1970 (Feb 15, 2016)

Maybe you have some inside info. I'd find it strange there would be a 7D3 already in the works. Especially if it's in response to the D500 which isn't in the market yet. It doesn't seem like a camera that many Canon shooters would jump ship for. I'm sure 4K would be a nice addition but first and foremost it's a sports camera. At that the 7DII excels. It's focusing is excellent, it has a very clear field of view especially with the 100-400 II. Works really great with a 70-200mm too. Other than its ISO performance its a very good camera. I couldn't see Canon replacing it for a few years but who knows. Maybe 4K is becoming an important factor in camera buying. For general use 4K is almost overkill. Full HD is pretty good and clear. If they could only do a better job of reducing "Jello". For someone who does shoot video from time to time I find HD files big enough already to manage.



kaptainkatsu said:


> RickWagoner said:
> 
> 
> > The 7d3 is in the field being tested by users, Canon will be upgrading this later this year or early next in response to the D500. what ever sensor the 80D has the 7d3 will get and people have said it is 24.2mp sensor. It will be a 7d2 with a 1dX2 focusing system, wifi and nfc and gps. Nobody is talking about Video in either camera, this is a huge secret esp in the 7d3 testers. I don't see why Canon will do 4k in the 80D now instead save it for the higher 7d3.
> ...


----------



## whothafunk (Feb 15, 2016)

RickWagoner said:


> The 7d3 is in the field being tested by users, Canon will be upgrading this later this year or early next in response to the D500. what ever sensor the 80D has the 7d3 will get and people have said it is 24.2mp sensor.


Might be right about the 80D (although I wouldn't say Canon would give so much bell and whistles to it), but 100% wrong about the 7D3. Canon never released a successor so soon, especially with the more pro bodies. Canon isn't losing sales because of the D500, so they aren't really forced to responde to anything.

Edit: Hector beat me to it.


----------



## noncho (Feb 15, 2016)

As G7X user the second version specs does not look like a great upgrade. Maybe if those 8fps are coming with much faster AF, but I don't expect that from Canon 
That new 18-135 seems odd too(we have good 18-136 STM and very good 15-85 USM). Why they don't make EF-M walkaround zoom first...


----------



## whothafunk (Feb 15, 2016)

dilbert said:


> The shortest period (so far) between professional level DSLRs being released by Canon is 15 months (the 1D Mark II N). The 1D Mark II lasted 7 quarters and then there was the 1D Mark IV that about 2 years. Even Canon's first full frame camera (1Ds) lasted less than 2 years - and that was a $8000 camera.
> 
> Visit http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/rumours.html and scroll down to the Canon DSLR Timeline to learn some history.


Sure. But by the looks of it, that's an old habit. Look at the gap with 7D to 7D2, 5D2 to 5D3 to 5D4, 1DX to 1DX2, 6D to 6D2, 60D to 70D, etc.


----------



## 9VIII (Feb 15, 2016)

I wouldn't be surprised if Canon takes the 7D2 and just adds 4K. Not a "7DMkIII", but more of a 7DC.
And speaking of Jello, if they would make a 12 Megapixel APS-C sensor specifically designed to read clean 4K footage they would probably get a lot of use out of it. I'm betting a lot of Rebel users wouldn't mind giving up a few Megapixels for good native 4K recording.
"IF" they can actually manage a good clean high speed 4K signal.


----------



## whothafunk (Feb 15, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Don't think of it as being a "habit" but rather Canon responding to market conditions.
> 
> Since 2012, DSLR sales have plummeted. Thus fewer releases.


So even 1 more reason to the already numerous ones why 7D3 in 2016/2017 is an idiotic estimation.


----------



## RickWagoner (Feb 15, 2016)

Canon don't mess around with Nikon for the king Crop. The people in both companies do know each other and info is shared when and what is going out at lower levels, this is common in every industry people know each other from competing companies. I was at a Dinner with people at four separate and highly competitive Inner earphone companies, you would not believe the talk and jokes at that table about future products. Canon had a great guess that Nikon was coming out with the D400whatever before the 7d2 was out, They also had great idea about the fps,focus,and mp count of what Nikon was working on. Canon was ready with the 7d2 and released it but Nikon pulled their king crop back and took the "7d2 is a baby 1dx" line to heart to redo their body into what we know as the D500. This is why the D500 is being marketed as a baby or smaller D5. Pulling products back even at the last second before release is also not uncommon for companies. Canon has time to work out the quality and reliability and tester opinions now, who knows when Nikon will really start shipping the D500 as Nikon keeps stalling the release date and even when it does come out will it have dust issues and other problems at the release? Meanwhile the 7D2 at launch was a huge seller but the sales dropped off fast which is probably why we have seen 7d2 bodies already on sale at $1k. The reason why i think the 7d2 sales dropped is because the price and performance difference from the 70D hurt it in customers eyes, like the 5d3 hurt the 1dx in sales at first. Canons road map for crop bodies is also moving up line. The SL2 is going to be a baby 70D, the t6s is too close to the 70D now so the 80D needs to be released. The 80D and the SL2 need to come out before the king 7d3 so they don't hurt the sales of the higher end 7d3. Given the amount of time it would take Canon to release the two lower bodies and given the amount of time Nikon may get their shit together with the D500 we are looking 2017 for the 7d3 release. The pre release 80D is either on its way or already at big camera stores now. 

I am not sure the mp on the 80D, but i have heard the 7d3 testers have 24.2 so that is why i say that number in the 80D. Canon takes the Testers opinions seriously and will change their final product based on it, but Canon also will use the testers real life use as a reliability of a certain function also. For example on how the accuracy in the focus with different lenses in real life and will make fine tuned adjustments from there. This is why Canons don't have many issues on release and if they have a bug (like the 7d2 eating battery life) is something the testers could not have known. 

To me the big question is what is this power ring adapter that is being talked about. I have heard guesses from people all over, from an ef-s 1.4 teleconverter (which will work with the 80D f8 focus and 5.6 ef-s lenses) to a wireless charging battery grip. I have no clue what it is though and not even a remote guess.


----------



## whothafunk (Feb 15, 2016)

Good point. However, what you are saying is that Canon will refresh COMPLETE DSLR lineup in 1 year time. Not gonna happen?

2016:
- 1DX2
- 5D4
- 6D2 (?)
- 80D
- SL2

2017:
- 6D2 (?)
- 7D3
- 850D/860D

Besides, 7D2 is a decent camera and really only pulls short on backlit buttons (surprised Canon didnt add this to 1DX2), buffer, ISO and 4k (but has better video AF) - not something so dramatic Canon would be forced to make a successor almost right after the 7D2. The latter is still a worthy sports camera, has same FPS, pretty spectacular AF and nice build. I would really only wish for a better ISO in 3000-8000 range (atleast that of a D7200), nothing else. Am really eager to see D500's ISO comparison and I'm pretty sure it will blow the 7D2 out of the water in that regard, not just because it's 16 months newer.


----------



## bsbeamer (Feb 15, 2016)

Talk of an 80D with 4K? While I'd LOVE to see this, I just do not think it's likely given Canon's recent history of promoting "Full HD" camera specs, and even some with 720P max. An 80D with 4K could be a killer camera for my needs and would keep me in the Canon "family" and probably stall from buying an A6300 and A7sII/A7rII shortly after.


----------



## RickWagoner (Feb 15, 2016)

whothafunk said:


> Good point. However, what you are saying is that Canon will refresh COMPLETE DSLR lineup in 1 year time. Not gonna happen?
> 
> 2016:
> - 1DX2
> ...



I don't know what they're doing with the full frame bodies at all. The 7d2 was announced Sept 2014, early 2017 7d3 release is on track anyway. They are not going to wait 5 years again like they did for the 7d2, reason why the wait was so long before was Nikon was not playing with them that much for king crop. I have said before here Canon put too much work and money into the build of the 7d2 at the cost of features that could make it more competitive long term. Good thing is for the 7d3 that the build won't be much to work on from the 7d2 so they can use the work and research money into more features this time around. 7d2 is a great camera for sure either way. There are more customers willing to dish out money for lower end bodies though esp with features, this is why the 7d2 sales took a dive after the release pack yet the older 70D is still moving hard in sales. Plus the 70D is in places like bestbuy and in front of more faces with money than the king crop. The entry level to hobbyist shooters are the bread and butter for Canon, hence why there are so many lower end crop bodies. There are more customers and higher profit margins in the lower stuff. The good news for 7d level buyers is the lower end people pay for better performing features that come into the higher cameras, like the 20mp dpaf sensor. Canon has to release the 80D and then the sl2 before the 7d3, this way the two lower bodies pay forward features for the 7d3 and don't hurt 7d3 sales like the 5d hurt the 1d years back. Again i have no clue about video in either 80D or 7d3, could be 1080p60 in the 80D and 4k in 7d3 i think. There is a lot of stuff like card speeds and processor power that is required for 4k and i don't see why Canon will do all of that in the 80D. Esp if the 7d3 already has most of that because of the higher fps and and 1dx2 focusing system. Plus if Canon did do 4k in the 7d3 in 2017 then it would have a longer shelf life and not be hurt by 80D sales like the 7d2 is by the 70D today...but this is only my opinion.


----------



## tomri (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: (..) EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS USM*

Why 18mm-...?
- Canon has the "disadvantage" of having 1.6x crop.
I really don't get why they must make another iteration of an already good lens and again let it start at 29.x mm FF equivalent?
Most vendors don't even dare to come out with 28mm wide end for their standard zooms.
29mm really asks for another wide lens purchase right away (and permanent lens changes later on).


----------



## mrzero (Feb 15, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> There will also be something called a Power Zoom Adaptor being announced, but there is no information on this.



That name draws to mind the old EF 35-80mm f/4-5.6 PZ, where the PZ stands for Power Zoom. http://www.canon.com/c-museum/en/product/ef288.html

Sony has recently released several power zoom lenses for their E-mount, including a full-frame 28-135. I would love to have servo zoom lenses for video on a DSLR body. As this is referred to as an "adaptor," I could see it being a way to attach Canon servo lenses to EF or EF-S mount bodies or, and this is my preference, an adaptor to attach a servo to EF or EF-S lenses. 

I'm very curious about this one!


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: (..) EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS USM*



tomri said:


> Why 18mm-...?
> - Canon has the "disadvantage" of having 1.6x crop.
> I really don't get why they must make another iteration of an already good lens and again let it start at 29.x mm FF equivalent?
> Most vendors don't even dare to come out with 28mm wide end for their standard zooms.
> 29mm really asks for another wide lens purchase right away (and permanent lens changes later on).


I agree. Canon must provide a lens of 17-70mm STM kit, image quality better than the old 17-85mm.

Also I expect a 15-50mm F2.8 with quality better than the 17-55mm (and do not suck dust).


----------



## Proscribo (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: (..) EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS USM*



ajfotofilmagem said:


> tomri said:
> 
> 
> > Why 18mm-...?
> ...


You mean 15-50mm F2.8 IS, right? I'd personally add a L mark to that lens too, would love the L-quality (weather sealing for example) with my 7DII. Or then I'll just win in lottery and buy FF-kit...


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: (..) EF-S 18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS USM*



Proscribo said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > tomri said:
> ...


I would like Image Stabilizer, but I can live without it a 15-50mm lens if it decreases the cost and weight.

I do not think that Canon will use the L designation, only compatible with APS-C lenses.

My dream is something like the Sigma 18-35 Art, which does not change size during the zoom. :
Canon EF-S 15-50mm F2.8 Art.  ;D
And costing less than $ 1,000, huh ...


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 15, 2016)

whothafunk said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > The shortest period (so far) between professional level DSLRs being released by Canon is 15 months (the 1D Mark II N). The 1D Mark II lasted 7 quarters and then there was the 1D Mark IV that about 2 years. Even Canon's first full frame camera (1Ds) lasted less than 2 years - and that was a $8000 camera.
> ...



a few things happened .. looks like canon updated a fab. there was an earthquake/tsunami that hit japan...

canon went four years with the 18mp derivatives, and then in basically 18 months came out with 3 different APS-C sensors. (70D sensor, 7D2 sensor, 760D sensor). they may make it 4 in 2 years if the 80D is a 24Mp DPAF sensor.

next september the 7D2 would be 3 years old, that fits with the timelines that pro/prosumer bodies in the past were updated around every 3 years.

there could have been alot of things held up because canon was waiting for patents to process if they are indeed serious about updating their sensors with ADC's.

we'll certainly have more a clue when the 80D comes out, but it's not that far out out there. canon in the past has done short term around if it felt there was enough change to do a new camera body. it's actually better for canon to do short term around on cameras if they feel there's enough sales benefit to do so.

realistically the "must update" is the 80D,SL1, 5D,6D,760D, 1DC, 7D2 - by next september? not really a stretch.

if canon did indeed catch up to sony, i would hope they would refresh their product line in relatively short order to shut everyone up.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 15, 2016)

Whoop-de-do..... so Canon is testing prototypes of the 7D3..... you realize that the 7D3 project probably started a year before the 7D2 was released? You realize that prototypes for field testing emerge a year or more than the production models? All this tells us is that at some point in the future there MIGHT be a 7D3.... It looks promising, but market forces could tell us otherwise.

What are the features on the prototypes? Doesn't matter.... it could be to test software, to test a user interface, to test hardware, or whatever.....

Right now, the 7D2 is about 2 1/2 years old. The presence of prototypes in the field tells us that a new one will PROBABLY be more than 6 months away and PROBABLY less than 18 months away, or a 3-4 year update cycle... my bet is on 4 years.

No sense getting all excited and bent out of shape over this.....


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 15, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> if canon did indeed catch up to sony, i would hope they would refresh their product line in relatively short order to shut everyone up.



Who's 'everyone'? Probably not worth the expense to accelerate R&D because a few people are complaining on the Internet.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 15, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > if canon did indeed catch up to sony, i would hope they would refresh their product line in relatively short order to shut everyone up.
> ...


I thought "accelerate R&D" was an oxymoron


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 16, 2016)

Here are images of 18-135mm USM with power zoom adaptor and 80D :
http://digicame-info.com/2016/02/ef-s18-135mm-f35-56-is-usm-1.html

http://digicame-info.com/2016/02/eos-80d-2.html

shame looks like its still single SD card slot for this camera.


----------



## kphoto99 (Feb 16, 2016)

dilbert said:


> 80D has 2 new shooting modes, C1 & C2 (compared to 70D)
> ... *2 other new pictures on the shooting mode dial*??
> 
> base ISO goes up to 16000? (same as 7d Mark II)



Scene and time laps


----------



## whothafunk (Feb 16, 2016)

RickWagoner said:


> This is the 80D
> 
> 
> 24.2MP
> ...


Seems like your "source" was off regarding the 80D (minus the 24MP, wi-fi and NFC, which was a no brainer in 80D), which makes your claim about the 7D3 even more unreliable.


----------



## Proscribo (Feb 16, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Not as far wrong as you think.
> 
> 45 instead of 49 AF points.
> 7 instead of 8 fps.
> Both close enough that I'd give them as human error.


Wrong is still wrong. Those could've been just guesses, I guessed that there would be 8fps and 33p or 39p AF system so did I know something beforehand and just made a "human error"?



> 24.2MP confirmed.
> Viewfinder is better (100%) than the 70D (98%)
> Antiflicker confirmed.
> Custom features (two new shooting modes - C1, C2) confirmed. Plus creative filters.


Antiflicker was a no-brainer (every canon dsrl has got it since 7DII), viewfinder was said to be "better" which could mean anything same with "custom features", they had no information value.

Well, the MP was probably correct, then again that value could just be a guess too.


----------



## Tugela (Feb 16, 2016)

thetechhimself said:


> If they can do 8FPS @ 20MP with a lower clocked DIGIC7, they can do the rumored 8FPS @ 24MP (or more) on a higher clocked DIGIC7 that would be present in the Pro-M, upcoming later this year... Check next to that rumor... I'd say that rumor of 8FPS+ is valid, wonderful, I knew they'd get there, eventually.
> 
> Happy for the G7X users, that 1FPS per second RAW was a real crap shoot for the G series power shots...
> 
> Also strong probability of UHS-II, although not mentioned in the specs as 8FPS @ 20MP is greater than 95mb/sec of UHS-I



Did you forget about the buffer?


----------



## Tugela (Feb 16, 2016)

thetechhimself said:


> Copy and paste my own thoughts over at CW...
> 
> No 4K in the G7X II is likely because it still uses the RX100 III sensor, which couldn't do 4K readout. There is a 6 month embargo on new Sony techs being resold to external, read Canon. So a G5X II could see 4K, but since the G5X is new, don't count of a refresh for some time.
> 
> 80D? Possible 4K. ......



The G7XII doesn't have 4K most likely because the Digic 7 runs too hot for that form factor, and consequently the 4K mode is not enabled. The sensor has nothing to do with it (The RX100 sensor can do 4K anyway).

The 80D will not be able to do 4K because it has a Digic 6 processor, which is limited to HD for hardware encoding.

If the G7XII has a Digic 7 then it can probably be hacked to enable 4K, if you don't mind it overheating. But why bother doing that when you can buy a RX100M4?


----------



## Tugela (Feb 16, 2016)

nhz said:


> There isn't that much room in between the 760D, 70D and 7D2 currently except maybe for potential 4K video (how many really use this after the novelty trick wears off?). Canon seems preoccupied with 'segmenting' and milking the market, making sure that there are all kinds of practically irrelevant differences between models and only very gradual changes that are just enough to keep the faithful upgrading every time.



People who shoot video will use 4K. It isn't a "novelty".


----------



## Tugela (Feb 16, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> thetechhimself said:
> 
> 
> > The more I think about it, the more logical it is it'll sport 4K... DIGIC7 + probably new or reworked APS-C sensor, the 70D was a video oriented Rebel with sudo sports; but we'll see. They're not gonna go back to Hybrid CMOS AF III, if they do, it's foolish to downgrade a feature to create a what's the point 80D.
> ...



The 1DXII used previous generation processors, so it couldn't do 4K H.264 even if they wanted to. The 80D apparently will also has a previous generation processor, which is a bit odd because the compact will apparently have the current generation. It may just be that the 80D design was locked before the Digic 7s were available. Or perhaps they are just not good enough to handle the workload yet. That wouldn't surprise me since Canon have been way behind the competition in the processor war since at least 2013. That is what is really holding them back. They have handled the transition of cameras into the computer age quite poorly.


----------



## Tugela (Feb 16, 2016)

thetechhimself said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > thetechhimself said:
> ...



It will not be MJPEG because that requires a lot of CPU power (since the hardware encoder is absent). In order to do 4K with Digic 6 processors using MJPEG, the 80D would require two processors.


----------



## Tugela (Feb 16, 2016)

Hector1970 said:


> Maybe you have some inside info. I'd find it strange there would be a 7D3 already in the works. Especially if it's in response to the D500 which isn't in the market yet. It doesn't seem like a camera that many Canon shooters would jump ship for. I'm sure 4K would be a nice addition but first and foremost it's a sports camera. At that the 7DII excels. It's focusing is excellent, it has a very clear field of view especially with the 100-400 II. Works really great with a 70-200mm too. Other than its ISO performance its a very good camera. I couldn't see Canon replacing it for a few years but who knows. Maybe 4K is becoming an important factor in camera buying. For general use 4K is almost overkill. Full HD is pretty good and clear. If they could only do a better job of reducing "Jello". For someone who does shoot video from time to time I find HD files big enough already to manage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was pretty obvious (to me anyway) that the 7D2 was released as a stopgap measure. IMO the 7D2 was supposed to be released in 2013, but the imminent arrival of the GH4 with its 4K video threw Canon into a panic. So they delayed the 7D2 while they tried to get a 4K solution into it. When it became clear that wasn't going to be possible in the short term, they released the original design of the 7D2 to hold the market and recover investment, knowing full well that it would be replaced pretty soon by a 7D3.

And all those suckers who rushed to get their 7D2 in 2015 will have sour grapes in 2017


----------



## Tugela (Feb 16, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Hector1970 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you have some inside info. I'd find it strange there would be a 7D3 already in the works.
> ...



More like 12-18 months, for the high end models, since those required high tolerances. The cheap plastic ones turn around faster.


----------



## Tugela (Feb 16, 2016)

whothafunk said:


> RickWagoner said:
> 
> 
> > The 7d3 is in the field being tested by users, Canon will be upgrading this later this year or early next in response to the D500. what ever sensor the 80D has the 7d3 will get and people have said it is 24.2mp sensor.
> ...



Maybe they don't need to worry about the D500, but they DO need to worry about the next generation of mirrorless, which are due to start arriving late 2016 and into 2017.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 16, 2016)

Tugela said:


> IMO the 7D2 was supposed to be released in 2013, but the imminent arrival of the GH4 with its 4K video threw Canon into a panic. So they delayed the 7D2 while they tried to get a 4K solution into it.



LOL. : The idea that the GH4 sent Canon into any sort of panic is simply ludicrous.


----------



## Tugela (Feb 16, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > IMO the 7D2 was supposed to be released in 2013, but the imminent arrival of the GH4 with its 4K video threw Canon into a panic. So they delayed the 7D2 while they tried to get a 4K solution into it.
> ...



Canon would not have known specifically what the GH4 was capable of, but they would have known that it featured a processor far in advance of anything they had, so there was a risk. Also, when the GH4 release was imminent, it had become clear that 4K video was about to hit mainstream, and that the GH4 was probably going to have it. That would have been a big unknown for Canon, a potential deal breaker that they would have locked one of their flagships out of. 

That is what stalled them. The uncertainty of what to do. They were caught flatfooted by 4K, so they floundered (and still are).

The big problem for Canon is not their physical cameras, or lenses......both of those are excellent. Their sensors are not the best but certainly are adequate. What Canon really do not have however is state of the art processors, and that is what is dragging them down. Maybe not so important right now, but unless they do something about it, their competitors (who mostly are strong in this area) are going to be ahead of them very soon.

The future of camera development is mostly going to be about processors....that is where the power to go to the next level is going to come from.


----------



## RickWagoner (Feb 16, 2016)

whothafunk said:


> RickWagoner said:
> 
> 
> > This is the 80D
> ...




Over dinner and talk people can be wrong with exacts but keep in mind the true exact specs are not out yet, these are just more leaked info that came from a camera store that always leaks there info. through the conversation it was not like i was writing it all down point from point. 
24.2 was on like i said from my guess of what the 7d3 testers have. 
49 points i was told over dinner, maybe my source said it in error as they were rattling off the specs..could be nobody is perfect.
wifi and nfc, i knew this from my source before but when i found the canon page for linking the camera to the computer i asked if i could go public with what i have been told. My person told me to do it as Canon leaked it themselves anyway.
8fps with larger buffer, i was dead on about the buffer and you will see. My source still stands by 8fps but warns me Canon may be down rating it on purpose or it is a last minute software patch to down rate it if Canon was not happy with something else. This is common...super common as i have said before. also the uhs support is there.
Upgraded viewfinder from the 70D guaranteed i said, I stated i did not know what it meant though. So far we think it is a 100% viewfinder and that makes sense. I would love to know if the focus screen replacement, more information in it, red dot light up points are on it also. I doubt the red dot points are on it personally..
Flicker free and f8 autofocus, f8 autofocus is being said by other site at 27.
more custom features like the 7d2 has, something like the ability to change profiles maybe. We do know there are two custom modes on the dial so far but we don't know about custom profiles yet.
I was not sure if it was going to be dpaf, i heard lots of talk about something hexta or hecsa as i have no clue how to spell it nor do i have any clue what it is. 

You don't have to believe me, i am not passing a basket around asking for money. 
We all should know in a few days what the true specs are either way. 
I also know for a fact the 7d3 testers are out and more than one has a 24.2 sensor inside, one was on the dinner table while we were talking about the 80D, SL2 and the Canon Crop road map for the upcoming year. And i was told not to say anything else about the tester besides the 24.2 because Canon may be able to pick out who was talking.


----------



## Tugela (Feb 16, 2016)

Tugela said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Tugela said:
> ...



In fact, I think you can go even earlier than the GH4 for the source of Canon's panic. The arrival of Sony's RX10 and AX100 cameras, with processors capable of doing full sensor readouts for video, were the first sign that things were about to shake up big time in the camera world. That would have been the "Oh shit!" moment for Canon's engineers and management, when they realized just how far behind they were.

And it was at that very time the 7D2 was supposed to arrive, but didn't.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 16, 2016)

Tugela said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Tugela said:
> ...



you mean the 1DC that was released a year before the GH4?


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 16, 2016)

RickWagoner said:


> whothafunk said:
> 
> 
> > RickWagoner said:
> ...



how confident was the person that said hexapixel focus?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 16, 2016)

Tugela said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Tugela said:
> ...



Any evidence to support that, outside your imagination? What was Panasonic's share of the ILC market at the time? What is it now (hint: Canon just surpassed them for MILC market share, where Canon really isn't even trying hard). Maybe your evidence is all the 4K video-driven MILC sales increases we've seen over the past couple of years. :

The most likely reason Canon didn't release the 7DII sooner was a total lack of competition in that space from Nikon. 

But hey, it's a free world...you can concoct any sort or ridiculous fantasy you want.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 17, 2016)

Tugela said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Hector1970 said:
> ...



canon stated the 1 series cameras take around 5 years from design to production.

in other words as we speak work on the 1DX Mark III as well underway.

it's not just designing the camera, it's legal, translation, firmware, licensing / approvals / red tape .. then manufacturing lines and manufacturing instructions have to be created, tested, and tested more. QC suites of tests, and possibly tools, and also then service center manuals,training, etc. Marketing materials, field testing, canon explorers of light get their copies, legal checks everything again just to make sure they aren't stepping on patents, nor claiming something they shouldn't be.

(edit: which is why canon USA may not be saying much about the sensor, btw)

I always laugh when people suggest that canon or nikon held off on a release to "re-do it" because "x,y,z" came out at the last moment.

the impossibly of that is extraordinary - there's just so many moving parts to it.


----------



## RickWagoner (Feb 17, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> RickWagoner said:
> 
> 
> > whothafunk said:
> ...




I heard lots of talk about it but it could be meant they were out testing it and refining it for whatever body they would use it in the future. DPAF which was called Pixel focus was talked about around the time 60D coming out.


----------



## RickWagoner (Feb 17, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...




I know that on the 7d2 the weather sealing was a huge undertaking. Canon tested and researched probably hundreds of thousands gaskets, different thickness, different chemical mixtures that make up the rubber, etc. They tested what exact mixture worked better for the gaskets at the lower part of the body, gaskets around buttons, etc. For example for a gasket by a button or dial it can not hurt the feel of the button, but it has to be tough enough to stand up to the flexing over time. If one little speck of sand gets in the wrong place it could bring with it moisture. That can allow for the growth of mold and that can dry and rot out the gasket over time. I often complained Canon put too much in the weather sealing at the price of more usable features here on this Forum, if you really require such a build you must be a bastard to the highest on your gear!


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 17, 2016)

RickWagoner said:


> I heard lots of talk about it but it could be meant they were out testing it and refining it for whatever body they would use it in the future. DPAF which was called Pixel focus was talked about around the time 60D coming out.



I was curious .. because hexapixel AF was a patent that canon got through a while back.


----------



## Tugela (Feb 17, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



I'm talking about manufacturing lock. Actual development goes deeper than that.


----------



## Tugela (Feb 17, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Canon are #3 in Japan, not necessarily #3 elsewhere.

You are in any case missing the point, it is what those cameras REPRESENT. The thin edge of the wedge that will only widen with time.

I consider things like the EOS-M to be toy cameras. Sales of them are low margin, bargain basement stuff that might make up numbers but do not generate a lot of profit. Even Canon thinks so, as evidenced by the amount of development effort they put into those cameras. The low end (because it is driven by factors that have nothing to do with technical capability) hide what is really going on in the industry. 

The cameras manufacturers really care about are their mid to high end consumer models, that is where they get their profits.

Canon were caught unprepared in 2012/3. You can see that in a lot of their product releases for 2013, both in the lack of a 7D2, as well as the way their camcorders were released. The G30 came 3 months after the G20 for example, and simultaneously with the pro versions - the G30 was clearly being dumped on the market ahead of schedule because Canon knew that other manufacturers had more advanced products imminent. They were definitely in panic mode, and still have not got their game together.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 17, 2016)

Tugela said:


> Canon were caught unprepared in 2012/3. You can see that in a lot of their product releases for 2013, both in the lack of a 7D2, as well as the way their camcorders were released. The G30 came 3 months after the G20 for example, and simultaneously with the pro versions - the G30 was clearly being dumped on the market ahead of schedule because Canon knew that other manufacturers had more advanced products imminent. They were definitely in panic mode, and still have not got their game together.



Ahhh, so that's why they subsequently _gained_ market share. 

How's the weather in your personal fantasyland?


----------

